# Did I screw myself?



## Four1Thr33 (Jan 31, 2013)

I have low T and have been self medicating with 200mg a week and been feeling great except high blood pressure 

I thought I wanted to do this the legal route and went to meet an ENDO... I believe I screwed my self because I admitted to self medicating and now it's documented

He believes I am abusing test and wants to take blood...and is blaming my blood pressure issue on my MG amount... My next available day to draw is 5 days from now
I'm supposed to inject today and again Sunday (two more times before his test)
Should I continue to take my 200 and get flagged high
Or not take it the next two injections and try to lower test levels 

I'm so damn stressed right now


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jan 31, 2013)

what have your labs shown at that dose?   Most endos will want to keep you within normal range      I wouldn't stress it, the worst that could happen is your insurance drop you - which I've always heard about but never actually seen them do.   If you feel good at that dose you would be more apt to getting a dose that high from an anti aging clinic


Good luck, and wait for some other bros to chime in that have experience.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 31, 2013)

Why not go with a TRT clinic?  Just curious...  Those guys are understanding of "self-medicating" and will look at your current self-protocol and modify it if need be.  I was on TRT when I got with mine and they didn't look twice at the number.  Just adjusted it.


----------



## corvettels3 (Jan 31, 2013)

If you are trying for a legal script you best skip your next two injections. If you truly have low t your numbers will be low when they draw your blood. Don't stress out about. I'm sure everything will workout for the best. Good luck..


----------



## corvettels3 (Jan 31, 2013)

On another note, you and samcooke have nice avatars.. Me likey


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jan 31, 2013)

Reason behind the ENDO over a trt clinic was because my new primary care recommended me to him (there in the same practice and building now next week I have to admit to primary (he will know anyways from new record


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jan 31, 2013)

corvettels3 said:


> If you are trying for a legal script you best skip your next two injections. If you truly have low t your numbers will be low when they draw your blood. Don't stress out about. I'm sure everything will workout for the best. Good luck..



Problem is he said he wants to see my 200mg blood level, and I don't think I want like a 1500 documented do I? 
Sorry guys wicked random questions.  Been a bad week


----------



## corvettels3 (Jan 31, 2013)

Four1Thr33 said:


> Problem is he said he wants to see my 200mg blood level, and I don't think I want like a 1500 documented do I?
> Sorry guys wicked random questions.  Been a bad week



I'm assuming you are splitting your weekly injections. Are you taking 100mg twice a week or 200mg? According to my blood work a few days after a 100mg shot I'm between 800-1000. By the 10th day I'm between 450-500. So I'm sure I would be way over 1500 if I were to take a 200mg shot. As long you are under 1500 your physician should not have a problem. I think you will be fine (in range) if you were to take todays shot and skip Sunday. Why risk going over 1500? Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Azog (Jan 31, 2013)

If your gear is accurately dosed, I'd bet you're over 1500. I was over 1500 on 175mg of tpp a week. Only way to find out is bloods, as every is different. That said, I'd try notto raise any more red flags and inject less then 100mg in each of your next shots.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 31, 2013)

Agree with Azog, and with Sponge. Two courses of attack IMO:

* Skip your next couple of shots before you let your endo do bloodwork. Or skip the endo bloodwork entirely. Let them know that you can't get off work for the appointment. 

* If you're looking for a legal script, get thee to a TRT clinic. With them, you'll likely be paying out of pocket (unless you have some amazing insurance) and as such you can be totally honest with them about self-medicating. They'll work with you as they care more about not losing you as a customer (versus your GP or Endo even). 

Don't stress. Always a way out. 

Good luck, Mate.

- Savage


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes I have been taking 2 injections a week.. Both 100mg
So I skipped yesterday's shot and ill skip Sundays and test Monday morning
If he has some kinda statement that I dropped my dose (because he's expecting to see very high numbers) I believe I can play dumb and claim underdosed product


----------



## Illtemper (Jan 31, 2013)

Instead of 100mg shot take 50mg so your levels don't completely drop out. I would skip the next shot though. You'll be plenty high as it is..

One reason I hate endos and especially the one I seen, she said she would only want my test level to be at 500... I was at 900+ when I took my blood test I her. She looked at it and "oh my that's way to high".  Right there from that statement I knew I wasn't going back...  Sorry bro it hard to find a good endo that actually knows what they are doing the one I went to only kept mentioning the endo guidelines, and when I said I know I will not be feeling as good on 500 t levels, she told me testosterone is one thing the body can deal without and nobody ever died from having low t levels... I kid you not, that is what she said.  Maybe she was just a complete retard and other endos are different but from my own experience and reading others horror stories I have decided the endo is not for me....... 

Good luck though!!!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jan 31, 2013)

Ya this guy is a believer of super low levels as well it seems.   
I'm almost positive I won't use him now but I kinda think its in my best intrest to test hopefully low enough it doesn't look like abuse as he calls it

Seeing self medicating with abuse dosage 200mg looks bad
But seeing like a 900ng/dl documented right after might look better


----------

